# la pc no me reconoce ningun celular



## lelo1177 (Jul 14, 2006)

hola queria saber si alguien puede ayudarme con mi problema, la pc no me reconoce ningun celular (dispositivo desconocido), es el mensaje que me da, sea con el motorola 650 (movi fone tools instalado) o con el nokia 6020 (pc suite instalado). no se que puede ser tengo windows xp sp2. gracias


----------



## Rafale (Ago 11, 2006)

tenes instalado los drivers del cable usb? eso hara q reconozca el celular comomodem externo, usa el mpt para el c650 pero antes instala los drivers, salu2


----------



## EL_MAGO_3007 (Abr 8, 2008)

hola soy usuario del Motorola Phone Tools y me reconose todos los motorola y mi windows es colossus (creo) que es similar al tuyo..... podes hacer esto   ponete en la mula y bajate el motokit. o el pst (te trae el driver)  a mi tambien no me reconocia pero con estos 3 programas me lo reconosen perfectamente le podes subir o bajar archivos......


----------



## caeg (Abr 9, 2008)

Si ninguna driver te reacciona tienes que revisar los puertos usb aver si ahi esta el problema


----------

